# Best and Worst Cities for Ratings?



## blahguy88 (Mar 30, 2017)

Pretty much as the title says, which cities do you think give the best and worst ratings for drivers? In my experience, DC and the surrounding area were pretty tough on ratings.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

not sure about driver ratings, but PAX ratings from the NYC area always seem really low; normally, I wouldn't even be picking up these PAX to know, but I typically take almost every airport ping, and I've grown to expect that any riders under 4.6 from the airport are from NYC area 90% of the time...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> not sure about driver ratings, but PAX ratings from the NYC area always seem really low; normally, I wouldn't even be picking up these PAX to know, but I typically take almost every airport ping, and I've grown to expect that any riders under 4.6 from the airport are from NYC area 90% of the time...


Denver seems to be pretty good. I drive only nights and in downtown. The cocktail crowd. Have done 3400 trips and my rating fluctuates between 4.97 - 4.99.


----------

